# Tattoos for the Tough Guy Look - Your Opinions



## Burl Source (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been thinking over the past few days that tattoos can give a tough guy look that when others see them they think "I don't want to mess with that guy". Maybe this way the trouble makers just stay away and no confrontation is necessary. Kind of like a deterrent.

I am not thinking about this for myself, but for my dog.
Took him to the groomers the other day and got his hair cut short. Over the winter his hair had grown long and he was starting to look like one of those cutsie dogs. Now with his hair cut short he looks real buff like the tough guy he thinks he is. The problem is that the neighborhood cats still don't take him serious. Sure, he is smaller than most of them. But he is quick and talks a good line of smack.

So I was thinking that with a few good tattoos the neighbors would think he is tougher and would back off and give him the respect he feels he deserves. I don't want to do the Yahkooza thing with the full body tattooing, but maybe a couple sleeve type tattoos for his front legs from the shoulder to his wrists.

OK, it might sound dumb, but I think with the right marketing a guy could do real for himself good tattooing pets. It's a big, untapped market out there.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 11, 2012)

A murtal of dead cats: its not subtle, but cats often cant take a hint.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe a sleeve of Pet Cemetery cover artwork....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

How about a clown-face version of the dog from All Dogs Go To Heaven with a Lowrider in the background?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 11, 2012)

Darn it Mark!!! Now, you are going to give my pug some ideas too. He already has little man complex and thinks he's a lot tougher than he is, but then you go and throw some tatoos in and the golden will have to start beating the crap out of him to protect herself. Then my wife gets pissed at the golden, I get pissed at my wife and the golden and I both end up outside...
Lesson - don't give your dogs tatoos.


----------



## clayton (Jun 11, 2012)

A teardrop next to the eye?


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe a couple Temple Dragons wrapping around his arms up on to his shoulders.

OK, Someone sent an email with these photos.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you need to get out more and make some friends.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 11, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> I think you need to get out more and make some friends.




And a Bigger dog


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe go with striped koa pattern?


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> Maybe a couple Temple Dragons wrapping around his arms up on to his shoulders.
> 
> OK, Someone sent an email with these photos.



I just see ? Marks there. I think the email you were referring to was mine.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 11, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I just see ? Marks there. I think the email you were referring to was mine.


Photos disappeared. There were dogs that looked like pandas, a tiger and a punk rocker.

I didn't pick my dog. Someone brought it over and left it here when it was a puppy.
He is a lunatic mixed breed. Not positive but I think it is a chihuahua / wolverine mix.
I tried to teach him to grab people by the pants leg and pull and growl like you see the little dogs do in the movies.
But it backfired on me.
Now whenever he sees me he attacks my feet growling loudly.
Leaves everyone else alone.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

Resent the email. That's a great story about your dog.Yep like a tiger,panda, horse,etc. I like the tiger one. If I did that to our family dog my wife would think I started drinking again, but it would be cool to walk around with.


----------



## tkern (Jun 11, 2012)

A tattoo artist friend of mine tattooed his dog across the chest. Dog didn't seem to care.


----------



## WillC (Jun 11, 2012)

My grandad painted a horse zebra colors once and let it loose in Rochdale town centre. That created a stir. Maybe you could make your dog look like a tiger. Perhaps try a tiger print lycra suit on it first to see if you like the effect.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wondering - is it cruel to tattoo a dog if it didn't ask for it? 

Though I doubt the dog really cares beyond the temporary pain of the procedure.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Still-edo (Jun 12, 2012)

clayton said:


> A teardrop next to the eye?



+1


----------



## tgraypots (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know Mark, I think it's hard to beat dragon sleeves on a dog's forelegs, or maybe that plus a battleship on his chest.


----------



## clayton (Jun 12, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Just wondering - is it cruel to tattoo a dog if it didn't ask for it?
> 
> Though I doubt the dog really cares beyond the temporary pain of the procedure.



I am fairly certain that most dogs are opposed to getting tattooed because of the temporary pain. They just lack the foresight to understand the greater benefits. 
Plus, I am sure that PETA would be all up in yours if you opened a pet tattoo parlor


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 12, 2012)

How about a MOM tat on his arse?


----------



## birdeye (Jun 14, 2012)

You almost had me there, for a split second I thought you were serious. :laugh:

I might suggest gaining some muscle as well, being buff helps drive the tough guy image home.


----------



## Birnando (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a tattoo of Calvin and Hobbes on my chest...
Eh, what was the question again?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2012)

Birnando said:


> I have a tattoo of Calvin and Hobbes on my chest...
> Eh, what was the question again?


Are you making fun of my tattoo? It may be faded but he still has the same smirk.


----------



## Birnando (Jun 15, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Are you making fun of my tattoo? It may be faded but he still has the same smirk.



Heh, mine is rather faded by now too. 15 years will do that.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 15, 2012)

People really get tattooed these days?


----------

